# new to this board hi to everyone just startin dieting



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

any comments bad or good appreciated


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Beast!

how long ya been training buddy?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Solid brother, Welcome to the board


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking rather large there mr bootneck, seem to be packing a lot of muscle for your frame, out of curiosity what height are you?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

welcome to the board mate, looking big ususal questions...... how long ya been raining you compeate ?


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

looking to do first show later this year just starting dieting now not to harsh at more nice an slow so doesnt cut into muscle to much at mo im 15st at 5,5


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

anova pic


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

awesome mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looking big and powerful mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

looking big and lean mate


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to the board mate. Good pics looks like your packing alot of quality muscle, be good to see you at the end of your diet.


----------



## tony1401 (Mar 8, 2008)

rock hard geezer..


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Awesome look, is it just hte picture of have you torn your right bicep at the elbow insertion in the past?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

looking beefed up m8, hope i can achive what u have in the future.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Awsome physique mate.


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah bro gotta ripped bicep worst luck didnt even do it training


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

megatron said:


> Awesome look, is it just hte picture of have you torn your right bicep at the elbow insertion in the past?


Thats sharp mega!! mg:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

That's crap mate, especially seeing as you obviously have dedicated alot to your training and lifestyle. Is there anything you can do surgery wise or rehab wise to lengthen it?

My own right bicep is currently on the brink of tearing, I read a thread yesterady by Hackskii (who tire his bicep) that said he injected IGF to fill in the gap after re-attachment, maybe that could work for you mate?


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

back shot


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Good shape mate, short muscle bellies. My guess is that you put mass on quite easily. If anything, as you have a good shape to your shoulders, train your traps more to try to balance them from behind.

Oh and welcome from Yorkshire

STOW


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

anova shot


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

welcome aboard! Some nice dense, mature muscle there for a first timer. Keep us posted mate.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nice size mate. Good to have you on the site.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

stow said:


> Good shape mate, short muscle bellies. My guess is that you put mass on quite easily. If anything, as you have a good shape to your shoulders, train your traps more to try to balance them from behind.
> 
> Oh and welcome from Yorkshire
> 
> STOW


Correction, trapos are doing fine

:tongue10:


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

Decent thick slabs of muscle. look good when you have cut


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

update shot


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

LOOKING BRILL THERE M8, WHAT TRI EXCERSISES DO U DO IF YA DNT MIND ME ASKING?


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

weighted dips bro and lying skull crushers then fin off wi kickbacks change em round ev 4 weeks!!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

NICE 1 M8, MINE R LAGGING JUST TRYIN 2 BRING THEM UP ABIT, WOULD DOING THEM TWICE A WEEK HELP YA THINK??


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

First off you got a great structure and alot of mass! Its a pitty about the bicep tear but I think the rest of your bod is going to carry you.

The side chest shot is ace.

Have to say im rarely impressed but your pictures realy are very good.


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

new side chest


----------



## jorrdan19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking awesome mate, side chest shots are great, shame about the bicep; sounds painful!


----------



## BobBB (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done mate, wicked back and delts on ya. Where are ya training?


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

leg shot need to bring em up had bad injury work related only been bk doin them 8 weeks any rountines guys to shock them


----------



## ferxsd (Mar 27, 2008)

you are f--king JACKED!! hooooly shiiiiiit


----------



## fatmat (Apr 20, 2008)

HI all I'm a newbie and ive got to say that these message boards are an inspiration to me! seeing how big you fella's are makes me feel guilty about sitting on my fat ar$e!

you're all machines! i'll get there one day :lift:


----------



## fatmat (Apr 20, 2008)

P.S. Bootneck you look amazing, you're like a tank! quality


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

updated pics


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn dude your looking jacked up...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Looks superb mate keep it up!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Looking very good in those pictures. The diet is obviously working a treat.

It's a shame about the bicep tear as you have some really good development on them. I have a question for you mate.

You do weighted dips, skulls and kick backs. Do you stick with these exercises and simply change the order in which you perform them. Also what is your rep range when doing them. Triceps is something I aim to really bring out in the off season as my arms sit at about 16.5 inches at 5ft 7 so 2 inches on the tricpes should give me some pretty tonk arms LOL!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Just seen the pic of your wheels aswell mate. Excellent! Be good to see a full body shot to see how they compare to your upper.


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

switch ex round ev 4 weeks bro same with reps and weights 6-8 reps for 4 weeks explosive reps then 10-15 reps lower weight alot slower reps works for me bro i could do wi help with carb cycling bro not to good on dieting side ie train four on two off how should i cycle carbs on training and none training days and what amount ov carbs look like ya got that nailed looked superb end ov your log


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

While I feel stupid giving someone with a body like your advice, carb cycling is pretty easy... Essentially just cut the carbs lots on non-training days and have more on training days. You probably knoew that laready.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

BIG GRANT said:


> NICE 1 M8, MINE R LAGGING JUST TRYIN 2 BRING THEM UP ABIT, WOULD DOING THEM TWICE A WEEK HELP YA THINK??


We aren't deaf mate


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

stow said:


> We aren't deaf mate


 Sorry m8 im a fecker 4 leaving the caps on!


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

leg and body shot sorry bout pis crap camera guys


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

newest shot wen carb cycling guys what amounts we lookin at on training and none training days


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking good....

(I feel like a perv!)

Hahahah


----------



## brett the heart (May 11, 2008)

lookin good mate good size lot of hard work in there mate welcome a board


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

update shots


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Has someone been on the melanotan??? Looking v big as usual mate


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

mate you carry that side chest shot off excellent, i tried it and nope!! just not enough mass to carry it off for me, your looking great tho m8. oh and i got advised to up the carbs on none traing days when i was on carb cycle its was bout 2oog for me. hope this help a little.


----------



## casbah (Jun 29, 2008)

;0)


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Awsome big guy. what show you thinking of, how far out are ya?


----------

